# Which will give better Image quality 1Dmk4 + 24 f1.4L II or 5Dmk3 + 35 f1.4L



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

just toying with some ideas since the 24f1.4L II is one of canons sharpest lenses but the 35L is no slouch either
which combo is likely to deliver the best shots fairly wide open at say f1.4 to f2.8


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> just toying with some ideas since the 24f1.4L II is one of canons sharpest lenses but the 35L is no slouch either
> which combo is likely to deliver the best shots fairly wide open at say f1.4 to f2.8



I have all of the above you posted, and I'm fairly certain the 5Dmk3 + 35 f1.4 will give sharper images.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > just toying with some ideas since the 24f1.4L II is one of canons sharpest lenses but the 35L is no slouch either
> ...



cool, 

you wouldnt be able to snap off a few test comparisons would you? just say f1.4 f2 and f2.8? for each combo?
and pop up some 100% raw screen shots?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I can. Stay tuned, it'll probably be tomorrow, but I can do that.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

sweet thanks for that


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> sweet thanks for that



I can shoot the same object with the 5D3 at f/1.4 for each lens, then do the 1D Mark IV wide open for each lens. That's 4 shots. Then I'll do f/2 and f/2.8 for the specific combo you asked.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 23, 2012)

well, I don't own either, but the 5D + 35L is certainly _lighter and cheaper_ than the 1D4 + 24L II...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

The DR on a landscape shot with the 1D4 and 24L lens will probably be greater than that of the 5D3 +24L. I've never tested that either.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

The 24L at 1.4 on the 1D4 looks sharper to me than the 35L on the 5D3. Also, the 24L is looking sharper and less flat out of the camera than the 5D3 w/35L.


----------



## SandyP (Jul 23, 2012)

Sharpness is NOT the #1 determining factor in what makes a lens good. 

Both the 24L and the 35L are plenty sharp, sharp enough wide open, and very sharp stopped down. Why wouldn't you chose the lens that more closely represents the style and type of photos you want to take?

And as far as that "Test" goes, making a decision based upon photos of paper, small sized, on your computer screen is a pretty ridiculous way to make a judgment about such equipment purchases. 

This simply blows my mind. Haha. Can't you make up your decision based upon what you're shooting? Why even ask such a silly thing.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

The OP asked for a quck and dirty comparison. So I did it. Since I have a day job I don't have time to go out and specifically test the lens. I tested sharpness. If you have more time to do a more thorough investigation, please do so and share. I've had it with some of you and i'm taking my post down, and don't ask for help from me again. Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

Its going to be very similar, the 24mmL is a bit better on the edges and corners, and the crop will improve on that. 
The term IQ is a pretty much unndefined one that can include many IQ related factors besides center and corner sharpness such as coma, color rendition, abberations, viginetting, CA, LOCA, contrast and more.
I would think that you need to define the use you are going to put the lens to, and look at best for that purpose.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 30, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> The 24L at 1.4 on the 1D4 looks sharper to me than the 35L on the 5D3. Also, the 24L is looking sharper and less flat out of the camera than the 5D3 w/35L.


Interesting did you post images up? I couldn't see any thanks for checking into it for me though


----------

